# Tropheus sp. red Ndole pics



## canart

Hi all, here are some actual pics of my F1 Ndole  Hope you like them


----------



## eklikewhoa

:thumb:


----------



## Hatter

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 

So just a question, Do most of the Ndoles maintain their bright red color or is that mostly reserved for the alpha of the tank?


----------



## Hatter

and one more question, How are the colors on the females?


----------



## 24Tropheus

I hate you my F1 Ndole are way behind yours. :-?


----------



## yanyon

quick question. where can i buy something like that?

awesome looking colony of trophs there..


----------



## Hatter

You have a picture of the whole tank. Would love to see the background and rocks setup


----------



## F8LBITEva

OH...MY...WOW those are some beauties!!!


----------



## flynn

Do you ship to Canada ?? :thumb:


----------



## canart

Thanks for your kind words 

*Hatter:* Ndoles coloration is strongly dependent on their mood. I doesn't matter if male or female...they can be really nice red or colourful like you can see the pics. The fishes are not mature, they are about 8-10 cm and female is probably in the 1st and 4th pic. I will post an actual pics of whole tank soon or I will create the tank profile at this web.

*24T:* I'm sure your are nice  Any pics?

*yanyon:* hard to tell you as I'm in Europe and here isn't problem to get quality Tropheus.

*flynn: * :lol:


----------



## Raymond

Hi,

not only the fish is beautiful, you know how to take pictures!

Good job, can you post the full tank and tell us the ph, filter and other info

Ray


----------



## canart

Thanks Ray! You can see some details in Tank Profile section and more whole tank pics in a new topic http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1072411#1072411


----------



## Raymond

I find it

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=25086

Again, Beautiful set up

Ray


----------



## Hatter

how well are nDoles known to spawn?


----------



## canart

*Hatter:* My Ndole are still young so no spawn yet. I aked the guy from whom my F1 are and he told me that his Ndoles are constantly spawning and holding...one of the best from Tropheus variants he keeps.


----------



## NorthShore

Hatter said:


> how well are nDoles known to spawn?


My LFS guy brought in a wild colony with about 24-26 fish. They produced about 60 fry in the first month or so. And he isn't even buffering their water!

I'm surprised I haven't bought them already. :lol:


----------



## canart

Newest shots...enjoy!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Great fish Canart.
Sorry about my photo quality young about 3 cm so folk can see what they look like at this stage.


----------



## canart

Thanx 24T! Your fish look fine to me.
Only wanted to remind this topic with my young Ndoles http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=123665&highlight=ndole


----------



## 24Tropheus

Interesting yours seemed to have more red (and photoed far better of cause) even when new.
Though that last shot (the one with the least red) 








gives me hope some of mine will soon turn brighter  . Dominant males showing most red? Was that what you saw?


----------



## canart

I'm sure your will be red as long your water will be fine  I don't konw if the dom male were showing most red. Now, the dom males are dark red and sometimes vinaceous and others are bright red.

See more new pics....


----------



## vibsn

oh my goood! Beautiful!!


----------



## jordanroda

N  I  C  E  
 P  I  C  S


----------



## 24Tropheus

With time mine are almost as photogenic I hope.
























But still improving I think.


----------



## Dzhokar

Beautiful fish. I love the coloration even on the less red ones. What size tank is recommended for this species? 5ft? or can they do OK in a 4ft tank?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Like most other species "Red" 75g 4 foot can work, bigger 4 foots can work a bit better. I think 5 foots are better still.


----------



## Guest

Those are outstanding. Beautiful T's. I can't wait, I'm expecting my 25 Dnoles in about 2 weeks :dancing:


----------



## canart

Hi there!

Let me continue to post some newest pics :wink: Enjoy...


----------



## scrubjay

This thread has the best photos of this variety that I have ever seen, most definitely. They are stunning and look super healthy. =D>

It also proves that F1 Tropheus can be every bit as colorful as WC fish, no?


----------



## 24Tropheus

May be more so. Sadly F2s (what the F1s will produce) although looking great seem not to be as sort after. To be honest I wish I had gone for more in a bigger tank so I could produce more young.

WC seem to have bigger noses and a more hungry look when newly imported but colour wise F1s are prob brighter colours I think. WC do seem to colour up somewhat after they get over shipping.
Prob is they look best to me while still young and stripy. 8)

All the best James


----------



## canart

Thanks scrubjay!

The fish colouration depends on many factors, the food is one of the most important, also the water quality and so on. Ndoles are very mood dependent but they are always dark red and they look amazing as their fins are very dark with a blue shining and they look robust when swimming.


----------



## kramer30

Woww Great pictuers!
=D>

Benny


----------



## canart

Thanks Benny!


----------



## Pali

These fish are just sooo sweet

I just put in a request for 40-50 W/C sp. red Ndole, gonna start building a new tank for the liveing room. 200 gallon plywood "L" shaped cornor tank.

Thanx for shareing Canart


----------



## PepoLD

Do you have any xbreed between the Ikolas and Ndoles?


----------

